# Cutthroat Broadhead sharpening



## CoSnipe (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes I use a DMT green extra fine diamond plate then a 4000 wet stone. Works great. Great broadheads,great company,great people I live 1/2 mile from them.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Do you freehand with the DMT? I have tried the Simmons, Lansky, and all my straight razor hones to no avail. For whatever reason sharpness eludes me with these heads.


----------



## CoSnipe (Dec 20, 2008)

Actually yes i do freehand. Slow and precise,clean often. They are a hardend steel so it does take some time. To me the DMT steel plates are a must to keeping the cut flat and being able to sharpen hardend material. The wet stone just for final polish. Keep at it once you get them sharp they stay that way.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

I can get Cutthroats scary sharp with my KME knife sharpening system.

Darren


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

What angle do you use on the KME? I have tried a Lansky, but the 25 degree angle according to the Lansky doesn't touch the bevel. The angle is way off what the head is ground to. Even 30 degrees doesn't touch the bevel. I would have to grind off a lot of steel...


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

The angle marks on the KME don't mean a whole lot since the angle depends on how you mounted the broadhead into the jaws. They are for reference only. What I do is take a marker and mark all the way across the edge of the broadhead. I then take a pass across the edge with a stone to see where the stone is hitting and adjust my angle accordingly. With my Cutthroats, I usually have the angle set around the 24 or 25 degree mark. When I sharpen my Meatheads, that have the same 25 degree bevel, I have to set the angle up to 30 degrees.

Darren


----------

